# Hog Island Skiff "Porpoising": Help?!



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Trim tabs if your engine is mounted correctly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lenco tabs


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Captain Obvious wants to know if you checked the tilt on the motor.


----------



## Utley Duckling (Dec 30, 2019)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Trim tabs if your engine is mounted correctly.


thanks...yes...was playing with the trim constantly....just couldn't dial it in on those trips.....


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tabs...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tabs tabs tabs


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

First things first... Where are your fuel tank and battery located in your hull? That weight distribution is important. Next - exactly where are your passengers sitting (more weight distribution...). All of this can contribute to porpoising (bow light). 

Last item, run your rig back to your dealer and have them verify that your motor is set up properly and able to be trimmed all the way in... 

If none of the above sorts you out then you’re going to need trim tabs...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn’t own another boat of any size or configuration without trim tabs and not static ones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2019)

Utley Duckling said:


> I'm a new owner of a Hog Island Skiff. I run a Tohatsu 50/35 jet tiller. It's a blank slate right now (no add-ons....yet). I have taken it out three times this week- On the two occasions when I was solo, I had a really hard time keeping it on plane. With my two kids (total 200lbs), it was somewhat easier. But still a real tendency to porpoise...
> 
> I weigh 215 and sit on the back bench, and had a full 12 ga tank of gas (+100lbs), and nothing else...
> 
> ...


I think that you're on the right track. Weight distribution is the most critical component of good performance.


----------



## Utley Duckling (Dec 30, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> First things first... Where are your fuel tank and battery located in your hull? That weight distribution is important. Next - exactly where are your passengers sitting (more weight distribution...).  All of this can contribute to porpoising (bow light).
> 
> Last item, run your rig back to your dealer and have them verify that your motor is set up properly and able to be trimmed all the way in...
> 
> If none of the above sorts you out then you’re going to need trim tabs...


thanks...the battery, 12 gallon fuel tank (which is full = 100 lbs) me (+215lb), and Tohatsu 50/35 tiller motor (+-210 lbs) all located in the back of the Hog Island Skiff, which has a hull weight of 480 lbs. I'm thinking that I start w sensible weight distribution tactics first before evaluating trim tabs.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Amen... My old Maverick has always been "bow light" ... Even with a 30 gallon tank and two batteries in the bow (a bunch of weight in a 17' skiff) it still needs trimmers. Any hull benefits from trim tabs (either Bennett, my choice, or the newer Lenco tabs) but you'd like to sort out weight distribution first since you might not have a necessity of using trim tabs (much better situation) since the use of tabs to keep your bow down means you're adding drag to your hull and it simply won't go as fast as it could when you open it up...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Amen... My old Maverick has always been "bow light" ... Even with a 30 gallon tank and two batteries in the bow (a bunch of weight in a 17' skiff) it still needs trimmers. Any hull benefits from trim tabs (either Bennett, my choice, or the newer Lenco tabs) but you'd like to sort out weight distribution first since you might not have a necessity of using trim tabs (much better situation) since the use of tabs to keep your bow down means you're adding drag to your hull and it simply won't go as fast as it could when you open it up...


No matter how much weight I have in the front of my HPX-T it won’t run as fast without using tabs. Using the tabs to get the stern up I can run my trim out past level and air her out to run 33-34mph. Even with just myself I can put two ice chests full of ice, a full tank of gas and my tackle bag in the very front and still can’t run as fast as I can using tabs down and trimming her out.


----------



## silverg hog (Nov 17, 2018)

I don't believe you can do tabs on the Hog Island. Transom doesn't allow for screw holes below the waterline, wouldn't hold screws with the stress. I had to have a special bracket fabricated to hold a transducer due to not being able to screw into the transom.

Mine had a Tohatsu 30hp prop. It was very sensitive to where the engine was trimmed. Seeking optimum speed, I could trim up to where it started to porpoise, then bump it back down a bit. Just something to deal with. I have no experience running a jet on this size boat.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

It could be a weight distribution, or engine set up problem. I have a Hog Island, and run a Yamaha 40/30. I have not had any issues with the boat not getting on plane, and staying on plane. I do keep a yeti 50 up front, and 30lb anchor ball off the nose. So that is an extra 65 lbs up front. You should throw a sand bag or two up there to check it out. 
Just for reference, I think our engines weigh the same, and I have a 12 gal tank in the back. I also have a row seat in the middle of the boat with oars. So, engine, battery, tank, and yeti and anchor up front would be the what I have in my boat. 
Who set your engine up?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Simple test is best to start with. Put a few 5 gallon buckets up front. If the porpoising and running angle improve you have your answer, and start planning to relocate the batteries and gear.

I'm not a fan of jumping to tabs on a small boat, unless all other options are exhausted. In many cases they are correcting for other situations that can be resolved when running in calm waters.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I think if you engine is set up properly, once you put a trolling motor or anchor up front it should help you out.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you can’t put tabs on the boat then get a cav plate like a Shaw wing from Stiffy


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

silverg hog said:


> I don't believe you can do tabs on the Hog Island. Transom doesn't allow for screw holes below the waterline, wouldn't hold screws with the stress. I had to have a special bracket fabricated to hold a transducer due to not being able to screw into the transom.
> 
> Mine had a Tohatsu 30hp prop. It was very sensitive to where the engine was trimmed. Seeking optimum speed, I could trim up to where it started to porpoise, then bump it back down a bit. Just something to deal with. I have no experience running a jet on this size boat.


Correct. You can't put tabs, even smart tabs on a plastic boat. I'm a former HI owner and ran one for about a year and a half.

Weight distribution will help. I has a front deck, TM and battery up front. But also a poling platform and a 50 hp tiller on the back so overall I'd bet the upfront weight was neutralized by the added rear weight.

I had some porpoising issues, not impossible, but I could not trim the motor up as much as I wanted to before it would start...especially when it was very calm and flat. I put a Hydrofoil on the lower unit which helped a bit. I also got a SS prop with that helped a bit as well, but the biggest difference I saw was moving the outboard up higher on the transom. Start with the motor height and see what improves and then see what else can help you from there.


----------



## SkinnyinMT (May 4, 2020)

Greg Allison said:


> It could be a weight distribution, or engine set up problem. I have a Hog Island, and run a Yamaha 40/30. I have not had any issues with the boat not getting on plane, and staying on plane. I do keep a yeti 50 up front, and 30lb anchor ball off the nose. So that is an extra 65 lbs up front. You should throw a sand bag or two up there to check it out.
> Just for reference, I think our engines weigh the same, and I have a 12 gal tank in the back. I also have a row seat in the middle of the boat with oars. So, engine, battery, tank, and yeti and anchor up front would be the what I have in my boat.
> Who set your engine up?


Greg wondering if you like the 40/30 Yamaha on your boat, I just got mine out on the water brand new and it doesn't seem to peg out at more than 15mph with 2 guys in it, wondering if I'm doing something wrong or if that motor on that boat is simply too small...


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

SkinnyinMT said:


> Greg wondering if you like the 40/30 Yamaha on your boat, I just got mine out on the water brand new and it doesn't seem to peg out at more than 15mph with 2 guys in it, wondering if I'm doing something wrong or if that motor on that boat is simply too small...


I rode in a demo before I bought that had a 30 tohatsu prop motor and with two of us we were pushing 30 with the wind behind us.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Check your transom angle. Hold a framing square with the smaller side going up and the longer side on the keel. Each 1/4” is 1 degree. It should be 12+ degrees. If not you can add transom wedges. Less than $50.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I remember when I first got my Carolina Skiff it was porpoising a lot. I stuck a battery under the front deck and that was enough to fix the problem. In small boats small weight changes make a big difference .


----------



## muskyonfly (Jul 4, 2016)

I have a hog with the Tohatsu 50/35 jet. Get a tiller extension and even out your weight distribution and you should be good assuming your engine is mounted correctly. If you post a picture of your jet foot I can compare to mine. Jet's are fickle animals about weight, usually I'm trying to run as light as possible


----------



## SkinnyinMT (May 4, 2020)

muskyonfly said:


> I have a hog with the Tohatsu 50/35 jet. Get a tiller extension and even out your weight distribution and you should be good assuming your engine is mounted correctly. If you post a picture of your jet foot I can compare to mine. Jet's are fickle animals about weight, usually I'm trying to run as light as possible


Heres the mounting - as high as she can go without additional welding for a jackplate extension.

I'd like the foot about an inch higher, but thats going to require physical modification as the motor itself is mounted as high as it can currently go...


----------



## muskyonfly (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks almost identical to mine, so I'd say it's correct. You are right, can't go any higher


----------



## SkinnyinMT (May 4, 2020)

muskyonfly said:


> Looks almost identical to mine, so I'd say it's correct. You are right, can't go any higher


Mines a yamaha and ive heard from John at Hog that this particular motor just isn't great on his boat. Unfortunately no tohatsu dealers near me and I can't run a two stroke in Yellowstone Park when we go look for lakers on the fly rod... so I'm stuck with the Yammy. I've got the tiller extension from carbon marine, i may look to have them custom fab a back poling platform to cut weight and shift some stuff around in the boat but I really wanted a clean floor layout with minor stuff to get snagged on... oh well, it fishes!


----------



## muskyonfly (Jul 4, 2016)

I actually owned another Hog with the Yam 40/30. If you fish by yourself it's plenty, but add another person or a trolling motor and it's under powered. I'm currently shopping for a 18 ft G3 with a 115 yamaha jet, I'm tired of running wide open all the time


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

I just got a hog island with a tohatsu 35 on it. I’ve talked to John St John a few times lately (super super nice guy) and he recommends now that everyone install a whale tail. I plan on ordering one but going to see how it runs first. I’ve been out on it twice so far but I just lifted the motor up and haven’t tested it yet. I’ll post a picture of where it’s lined up with the bottom of the boat...if you haven’t talked to John definitely give him a call. I FaceTimed him Sunday afternoon to show him where the motor was sitting (at his request). Forgot to give him a heads up beforehand but he answered and helped anyways.


----------



## SkinnyinMT (May 4, 2020)

walkercope said:


> I just got a hog island with a tohatsu 35 on it. I’ve talked to John St John a few times lately (super super nice guy) and he recommends now that everyone install a whale tail. I plan on ordering one but going to see how it runs first. I’ve been out on it twice so far but I just lifted the motor up and haven’t tested it yet. I’ll post a picture of where it’s lined up with the bottom of the boat...if you haven’t talked to John definitely give him a call. I FaceTimed him Sunday afternoon to show him where the motor was sitting (at his request). Forgot to give him a heads up beforehand but he answered and helped anyways.


Appreciate that. I also have talked to John a bunch of times, my problem is no power tilt and trim on the Yamaha means if you install a whale tail there's no way to control it... 

Perhaps someone else can give some insight, but I don't believe you can run a whale tail without power tilt and trim because it will just continue to drive the nose down, correct? 

I did order a CMC Jack Plate to see if I can get the motor raised another inch to half inch and hopefully it doesn't cavitation.

Finally I ordered a custom stainless steel 3 blade impeller for the jet that will hopefully give me another 1 or 2 mph on the water..


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh I didn’t realize you don’t have electric tilt with that motor...yeah that’s tough. Maybe getting the motor up higher will get rid of any drag you may have now?...I’m new to the game but definitely keep us updated on how it goes. Trying to learn all I can


----------



## speedwater (Jul 13, 2016)

I’ve been considering a jet Hog. What kinds of top speed are you getting with the Tohatsu 50/35?


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

speedwater said:


> I’ve been considering a jet Hog. What kinds of top speed are you getting with the Tohatsu 50/35?


I’m not sure. Haven’t measured it but about as fast as I’d wanna go on a rocky river with 2 people.


----------



## Josiah Harper (Aug 10, 2018)

Call frank at big franks outdoors in Tennessee, I don’t know if that’s who you bought it from but he can help.


----------

